# The Song Title Game



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2010)

Well it seems to me as if a lot of people here love music and I thought you would all like to play a "follow the leader" song title game. 

Its easy, all you need to do is take ONE word (or a form of the word) from the title of the post above what you are answering and find a new song title and post the youtube.

For example:


I Just Stop *Loving* You 

Cant buy Me* Love*


Get it? Easy and fun.When you make your post please start with the full song title and* bold* the word you are using from the above title, then add the link. That way the next poster in line will know what words they are working with.  

I will start out with:



Bring *Me* to Life   



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dIf2SFLwdw]YouTube - Bring me to Life[/ame]


.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 3, 2010)

*This Life*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHQMvhcj0EI]YouTube - This Life - Sons of Anarchy Theme Song[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2010)

Its my *life*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx2u5uUu3DE]YouTube - Bon Jovi - It's My Life[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 3, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E2hYDIFDIU]YouTube - Frank Sinatra, My Way, With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2010)

By The *Way*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnfyjwChuNU]YouTube - Red Hot Chili Peppers - By The Way (Video)[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Jul 3, 2010)

*That's the Way*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXbLlxJO5Uc]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - That's The Way[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 3, 2010)

Side *by *side

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGXPEKychuU]YouTube - Hudson Hawk (1991) "..Happiness is to steal singing.."[/ame]


On edit:

Crap, got beat by Echo... my bad.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2010)

stand *by* Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vbg7YoXiKn0]YouTube - Ben E. King - Stand by me[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 3, 2010)

Stand by your Man.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad1CMslSfUQ]YouTube - Tammy Wynette - Stand By Your Man[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 3, 2010)

I *Stand* Alone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-N23USmnbM]YouTube - 300 Music Video W/ I Stand Alone By Godsmack[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jul 3, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Stand by your Man.
> 
> YouTube - Tammy Wynette - Stand By Your Man
> 
> Immie



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKKqLl_ZEEY]YouTube - R.E.M. - Stand (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 3, 2010)

Can't *Stand* Losing You

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32n3beXKlr0]YouTube - The Police - Can't Stand Losing You[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jul 3, 2010)

Stand Up

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZG7IK99OvI]YouTube - Ludacris - Stand Up ft. Shawnna[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 3, 2010)

Come Pick Me *Up*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM0mjukDGRw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jul 3, 2010)

Word *Up*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q-k-uN73Gk]YouTube - Korn - Word Up[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 3, 2010)

Word *Up*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFTfWTqQ0dM]YouTube - The Boss Hoss - Word Up[/ame]


*Is that cheating?* LOL


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jul 3, 2010)

You took the *words* right out of my mouth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fAPEUWowEc]YouTube - meatloaf-you took the words right out of my mouth[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 3, 2010)

Took

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g_RFWpm5dg]YouTube - Chelley - Took the Night[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jul 3, 2010)

The *Night*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rpw7KyeoPEU]YouTube - Disturbed The Night[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2010)

into the *night*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bpOBAwrFVw]YouTube - Into The Night-Benny Mardones[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 3, 2010)

*This Night*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vK5yn0HOxU]YouTube - Black Lab - This Night[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2010)

*This* is it
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rVRjLPObBs]YouTube - Michael Jackson's "This Is It" (Official)[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 3, 2010)

*It's* A HeartAche
Bonnie Tyler - It's a heartache - Bing Videos


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 3, 2010)

If This is *it*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4yIxIhO23c]YouTube - Huey Lewis And The News - If This Is It (2006 Digital...[/ame]


Wow I'm freakin' old man... 


On edit:

Changed my "this" to an "it".


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jul 3, 2010)

When IT's love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9thvSfq8w2o]YouTube - Van Halen - When It's Love (music video) HD[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 3, 2010)

IT

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLlY0UF9VDU]YouTube - Robin Thicke - It's In The Mornin ft. Snoop Dogg[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 3, 2010)

*It's *Alright


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MlC-iSmMfM]YouTube - Big Head Todd & The Monsters -- "It's Alright" live 3/17/95 at The Aragon Ballroom in Chicago, IL[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jul 3, 2010)

You don't know how IT feels

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TlBTPITo1I]YouTube - Tom Petty - You Don't Know How It Feels (Video Version)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 3, 2010)

Feel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rFYbMhcG8]YouTube - Peter Frampton Do You Feel Like We Do Midnight Special 1975 FULL[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jul 3, 2010)

FEEL good inc.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyHNuVaZJ-k]YouTube - Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc. (HD)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 3, 2010)

Good

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCeD_6Y3GQc]YouTube - Beach Boys - Good Vibrations[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jul 3, 2010)

I FEEL good

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVFj-_SDIHE]YouTube - I feel gooooood[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 3, 2010)

Dr. Feel*good*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ExOYgjzLnU&feature=related]YouTube - Dr.Feelgood - Aretha Franklin 1968.mov[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jul 3, 2010)

Ragnar said:


> Dr. Feel*good*
> 
> YouTube - Dr.Feelgood - Aretha Franklin 1968.mov



Wha?

You gotta go with this one....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcOXuVQvp0Y&feature=related]YouTube - Motley Crue-Dr Feelgood[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 3, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Feel*good*
> ...



Was going to say that was too obvious but then I went with the following...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9Y1mFTNU2c]YouTube - kiss-calling dr.love[/ame]

Calling *Dr*, Love


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jul 3, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYgOlqinH7A]YouTube - Witch Doctor - Ooh Eeh Ooh Ah Aah Ting Tang Walla Walla Bing[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 3, 2010)

The *Doctor*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0INWwQkbeDg]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - The Doctor (music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 3, 2010)

John *The* Revelator

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6NDdF-R2uk]YouTube - Curtis Stigers & The Forest Rangers - John The Revelator[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2010)

Big Bad *John*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ0ItH32O7Y]YouTube - Charlie Daniels Band - Big Bad John[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 3, 2010)

Brother *John*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5cCCEK_Bbw]YouTube - Blues Traveler - "Brother John"[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 3, 2010)

He Ain't Heavy He's My *Brother*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usZtSl8mX08]YouTube - Neil Diamond He Ain't Heavy He's My Brother[/ame]


----------



## Barb (Jul 3, 2010)

*brother* Dave
[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EajFixCOdXI"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EajFixCOdXI[/ame]


----------



## Barb (Jul 3, 2010)

which leads to 

*Dave's* not here, man

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI7trKKoDSA&feature=related"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI7trKKoDSA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2010)

He aint heavy, Hes my* brother*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc]YouTube - THE HOLLIES - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 3, 2010)

*Aint* nothin' but a G Thang

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOXAJbs-GBI]YouTube - Dr. Dre and Snoop Dogg - Aint nothin' but a G Thang Music Video HQ + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2010)

*Aint *it funny
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSLSwwkLRW0]YouTube - Jennifer Lopez - Ain't It Funny[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 3, 2010)

It *Ain't* Over 'Til It's Over

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVDbKvGukeU]YouTube - "It Ain't Over 'Til It's Over" - Lenny Kravitz[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2010)

Somewhere* over* the rainbow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0-um0pHTAg]YouTube - Somewhere Over The Rainbow (clip legendado)[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 3, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I]YouTube - OFFICIAL Somewhere over the Rainbow - Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwo?ole[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Jul 3, 2010)

*Somewhere* out There


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVr2eOBmo_U]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt & James Ingram - "Somewhere Out There" (Subtítulos Español)[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 3, 2010)

*Their* Goes My Baby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbQzw7JkG48&feature=related]YouTube - Their Goes My Baby {upbeat version}[/ame]

their there they're yadda yadda yadda


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 3, 2010)

Hit Me *Baby* One More Time

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NwqN-xj9Xs]YouTube - Travis - Hit Me Baby One More Time - Live[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Jul 3, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT1OKo1rT84]YouTube - Ramones - The KKK Took My Baby Away[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2010)

come *away *with me 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbjZPFBD6JU]YouTube - Norah Jones - Come Away With Me[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Jul 3, 2010)

*Come *Sail Away


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm-Vh3j8sys]YouTube - Styx come sail away[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2010)

a new day has *come*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaGLVS5b_ZY]YouTube - CÃ©line Dion - A New Day Has Come[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 4, 2010)

Long Gone *Day*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rRf3UTGloE]YouTube - Mad Season - Live At The Moore - Long Gone Day[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 4, 2010)

Day


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbv5iJEDzN8]YouTube - Martina McBride - Independence Day (Live)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 4, 2010)

Good *Day* Sunshine

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dHTPdbpogRE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dHTPdbpogRE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 4, 2010)

dilloduck said:


> Good *Day* Sunshine



Sunshine on my shoulders

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwAHT0HV6KM]YouTube - JOHN DENVER - SUNSHINE ON MY SHOULDERS[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 4, 2010)

*My* ding a ling

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MLBfwblps8]YouTube - Cuck Berry - My Ding-A-Ling[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 4, 2010)

MY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltRwmgYEUr8]YouTube - My Girl[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 4, 2010)

Uptown *girl*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCuMWrfXG4E]YouTube - Billy Joel - Uptown Girl[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 4, 2010)

Sour *Girl*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEZbAbd_cJ0]YouTube - Stone Temple Pilots - Sour Girl (music video)[/ame]

With Sarah Michelle Gellar goodness.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 4, 2010)

Sour Cherry


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5h-hvebnsZU]YouTube - The Kills - Sour Cherry[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 4, 2010)

Cherry x2

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvXCYqd8AAs]YouTube - Neil Diamond, 'Cherry Cherry' (circa 1967)[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 4, 2010)

Black horse and the* cherry* tree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gK8rHqddU4w]YouTube - KT Tunstall - Black Horse And The Cherry Tree[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 4, 2010)

Blue on *Black*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0mb0_SUx-A]YouTube - Kenny Wayne Shepherd "Blue on Black" Live At Guitar Center's King of the Blues[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 4, 2010)

Black Dog

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tlSx0jkuLM[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 4, 2010)

*black *or white

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2AitTPI5U0]YouTube - Michael Jackson - Black Or White[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 4, 2010)

White Bird

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0J77CRMeTA&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0J77CRMeTA&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 4, 2010)

Free as a* bird*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_YQ9ROp4lE]YouTube - The Beatles - Free as a bird (LIVE - 1994)[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 4, 2010)

*Bird* on a Wire

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iuTiHhIKnY]YouTube - Bird On The Wire Leonard Cohen[/ame]


On Edit:

Got lucky there... thought I was following the Duckman.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 4, 2010)

Barbed* wire* love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NCXCOLuzsc]YouTube - Stiff Little Fingers - Barbed Wire Love[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 4, 2010)

Radar *Love*  (bit on the nose I admit)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUIU-cU9Lvs]YouTube - White Lion - Radar Love (Music Video) HD[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 4, 2010)

*love* me tender

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XA1w90_UpY]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Love me tender[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 4, 2010)

Take on *Me*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EXxMlIExpo]YouTube - A-ha - Take On Me (Official Music video)[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 4, 2010)

*Take* a bow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDeiovnCv1o]YouTube - Madonna - Take A Bow[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 4, 2010)

*Take* me to the River

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXYB-1KTeh4]YouTube - Talking Heads - Take Me To The River[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 4, 2010)

Moon *river*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flm4xcOyiCo]YouTube - Andy Williams - Moon River (1961)[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Jul 5, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HxZKa4NwGo]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - The River (LIVE in NY)[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 5, 2010)

jillian said:


> The River



Tennessee River

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjzWOuncOkI&feature=related]YouTube - Alabama - Tennesse River[/ame]

Immie


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 5, 2010)

Tennessee Waltz


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ek3eCbfqp0]YouTube - The Tennessee Waltz - singer Patti Page 1950[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 5, 2010)

The Last *Waltz*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPOoWVWjzxI]YouTube - The Last Waltz. music by Chopin[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 5, 2010)

*The* Ride - David Allen Coe


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=065eIAZj4z8[/ame]

Or a nice little parody of that:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmCnRzKOAgU[/ame]

Immie


----------



## syrenn (Jul 5, 2010)

*Ride *across the river

[ame=http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=4hHfCMh-G-s]YouTube - Dire Straits - Ride Across The River[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Jul 5, 2010)

Let It *Ride*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j83xviHVmGg]Let It Ride[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 5, 2010)

*Let* the sunshine in 

[ame=http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=fhNrqc6yvTU]YouTube - Hair - Let the Sunshine In[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Jul 5, 2010)

Steal My *Sunshine*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puyO0LAvaOU]Steal My Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 5, 2010)

*My* Immortal

[ame=http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo]YouTube - Evanescence - My Immortal[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Jul 5, 2010)

*My* Kind Of Town

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvP_lpdhrR0]My Kind Of Town[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 5, 2010)

Darkness on the edge of *town*
[ame]http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=bzS2Vug-esA[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 5, 2010)

Not *Dark* Yet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZgBhyU4IvQ]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Not Dark Yet[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 5, 2010)

haven't met you *Yet*

[ame=http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=1AJmKkU5POA&feature=PlayList&p=CEBAD8325FE497F0&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=1]YouTube - Michael Bublé - Haven't Met You Yet [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Jul 5, 2010)

You *Haven't* Done Nothing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ji2ma2mfyhU]You Haven't Done Nothing[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 5, 2010)

Look what you've *done* to me

[ame=http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=tOyMpQQriY0]YouTube - Boz Scaggs - Look What You've Done to Me[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Jul 5, 2010)

The *Look*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFgCLJE9QPw]The Look[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Jul 5, 2010)

dup post


----------



## hortysir (Jul 5, 2010)

boedicca said:


> dup* post*



Mister *Post*man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2snKXrZgHk]YouTube - Mr Postman : The Carpenters - Song Station Karaoke Music[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Jul 5, 2010)

*Mr.* Big Stuff

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzmf7ZJRI9M]Mr. Big Stuff[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 5, 2010)

*Big* Ten Inch

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00zuDUNTeXM&feature=related]YouTube - Aerosmith Big Ten Inch Record (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 5, 2010)

Ten Million Fireflies 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esgq2CGF7VQ]YouTube - Ten Million Fireflies HD[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Jul 5, 2010)

If I Had A *Million* Dollars

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHacDYj8KZM]If I Had 1,000,000 Dollars[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 5, 2010)

*If* I ever leave this world alive

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA1DGClMKNs]YouTube - Flogging molly - If i ever leave this world alive[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 5, 2010)

We are the *World* 25 for Haiti

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Glny4jSciVI]YouTube - We Are The World 25 For Haiti - Official Video[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 5, 2010)

Rockin' in the Free World

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQccK0F1_iY]YouTube - neil young rocking in the free world music video[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jul 5, 2010)

*Free* fallin


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FqA2WINPF4]YouTube - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers - Free Fallin'[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 5, 2010)

Can't Help *Falling* in Love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MxmthbKZYU]YouTube - Can't help falling in love- UB40[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jul 5, 2010)

*Help*lessly hoping



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGfbl7K2ucU]YouTube - Helplessly Hoping - Crosby, Stills & Nash[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 5, 2010)

*Help* me make it though the night


[ame=http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=w47LOM5hM08&feature=related]YouTube - Faith Hill "Help Me Make It Through The Night"[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jul 5, 2010)

*The night *Chicago died



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-L0NpaErkk]YouTube - The Night Chicago Died[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 5, 2010)

sunglasses at *night*

[ame=http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=bLEuWEvH5GI]YouTube - Corey Hart - Sunglasses At Night[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jul 5, 2010)

Cheap *sunglasses*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9WTlP08LEg]YouTube - ZZ Top Cheap Sunglasses April 1980[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 5, 2010)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt* Cheap*

[ame=http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=p3lFmUDoBZs]YouTube - AC/DC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap. High Quality!!![/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 5, 2010)

Talk *Dirty* to Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXwxI8-dVdw]YouTube - Poison - Talk Dirty To Me (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 5, 2010)

something to *talk* about

[ame=http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=Z04r_tlWdRs]YouTube - bonnie raitt - something to talk about[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 5, 2010)

*Something*'s Always Wrong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKAVrcJ2IbA]YouTube - Toad the Wet Sprocket - Something's Always Wrong[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 6, 2010)

Wrong Baby Wrong 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkkG1hGZaD0]YouTube - Martina McBride - Wrong Baby Wrong[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jul 6, 2010)

Little Miss Can't Be *Wrong*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXWbMu4PtpE]YouTube - Spin Doctors - Little Miss Can't Be Wrong[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 6, 2010)

Once when i was* little*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVa-9TO4tD0]YouTube - James Morrison - Once when i was little/ With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 6, 2010)

When I Dream

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkmimLQyR64&feature=PlayList&p=FF1AE191B300A4A8&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=17]YouTube - Crystal Gayle - When I Dream[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Valerie (Jul 6, 2010)

*Dream *on





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DImVXsViDIU]YouTube - Aerosmith - Dream On - Live at Rio 1994[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 6, 2010)

Man!  I'm trying my best to keep this thread based on music and y'all keep throwing out that other sh... er stuff.  

I keep *on* lovin' you - Reba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMXYRuQa9Ps]YouTube - Reba McEntire - I Keep On Lovin' You[/ame]

Immie


----------



## syrenn (Jul 6, 2010)

*who *are you


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdLIerfXuZ4[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 6, 2010)

What took so long? 

Never Gonna Give *You* Up

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ]YouTube - Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 7, 2010)

You Needed Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq2-2xztcHY]YouTube - You Needed Me - Anne Murray[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Valerie (Jul 7, 2010)

*Me* and Bobby McGee




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYt1xvjQ35U]YouTube - Kris Kristofferson - Me and Bobby McGee - The Highwaymen - live at Nassau Coliseum 1990[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jul 7, 2010)

*Me *and My Shadow






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyEf1Lp7Byk]YouTube - Frank Sinatra & Sammy Davis Jr - Me and my shadow[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 7, 2010)

You Picked a Fine Time to Leave *Me* Lucille

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GVr1l7Xbko]YouTube - Kenny Rogers "You Picked a Fine Time to Leave Me Lucille"[/ame]

Immie


----------



## syrenn (Jul 7, 2010)

*time* after time

[ame=http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=VdQY7BusJNU]YouTube - Cyndi Lauper - Time After Time[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Jul 7, 2010)

For The Longest Time - Billy Joel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_XgQhMPeEQ]YouTube - Billy Joel - The Longest Time[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 7, 2010)

*Time *in a bottle

[ame=http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=qHDt2t0oO7g]YouTube - Jim Croce - Time In A Bottle (1973)[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Jul 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQot1WBA7ng]YouTube - REM - Time After Time[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 7, 2010)

After The Love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJaW9Ai67lA]YouTube - R.I.O. - After The Love (Official Video HD)[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 7, 2010)

Six days on *the* road 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuOxdvVRM8s]YouTube - Red Sovine - Six Days On The Road[/ame]

Immie


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 7, 2010)

Hit the road Jack! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I]YouTube - Hit the road Jack![/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 7, 2010)

on the *road* again

[ame=http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=1TD_pSeNelU]YouTube - Willie Nelson - On the Road Again[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jul 7, 2010)

Crazy* on *you




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gpNqB4dnT4]YouTube - Heart - Crazy On You (live 1976)[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 7, 2010)

*u*+ ur hand (you and your hand)

[ame=http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=HgBxOa4JWyw&feature=related]YouTube - PINK - U+ur hand [Exclusive Official IMAX HD Music Video][/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 8, 2010)

Healing Hand of God

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fCHSgCuh6M]YouTube - Jeremy Camp - Healing Hand Of God[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 8, 2010)

Before someone screws up this opportunity:

God Bless America

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJNqep77vBw]YouTube - Martina McBride - God Bless America (LIVE)[/ame]

Immie


----------



## syrenn (Jul 8, 2010)

*bless *the beasts and the children

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbaIRlnGZdE&feature=related]YouTube - Belinda Carlisle - Bless the beasts and the children[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jul 8, 2010)

Teach your *children
*





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=az9Az6S1nus]YouTube - Teach your children - Crosby Stills Nash[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 8, 2010)

Mamas Don't Let Your Babys Grow Up to be Cowboys

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngbcsxFET68]YouTube - The Highwaymen - Mamas, Don't Let Your Babys Grow Up To Be[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 8, 2010)

I *don't* wanna miss a thing

[ame=http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_0UXRY_rY]YouTube - Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 8, 2010)

If I Said You Had a Beautiful Body Would You Hold it Against Me?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAVUrq7jvtM]YouTube - If I Said You Have A Beautiful Body...[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 8, 2010)

LOL, no



*Hold* the line

[ame=http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=9f-cEM1l7Ks]YouTube - Toto -Hold the Line[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 8, 2010)

Metallica - The End of the *Line*.

[youtube]FpINNxI5Vjo[/youtube]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 8, 2010)

I walk the* line*

[ame=http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=wEV58ztuihs&feature=related]YouTube - I walk the line - Young Johnny[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 9, 2010)

I Wanna Talk About Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxUuDPNbkJk]YouTube - Toby Keith - I Wanna Talk About Me[/ame]

Immie


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 9, 2010)

something to talk about 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z04r_tlWdRs]YouTube - bonnie raitt - something to talk about[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 9, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiRKZ--7JQ4]YouTube - Karen Carpenter , "Something in your eyes" -(A tribute)[/ame]

"Something in your *EYES*"


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 9, 2010)

Something Fishy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgNm-HcnRl8]YouTube - Dolly Parton - Something Fishy[/ame]

Immie


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 9, 2010)

Fishing In The Dark

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvDh9eeHDWc]YouTube - Fishing In The Dark - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 9, 2010)

Dark side of the *moon*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d78K4rCEfAo]YouTube - Pink Floyd - 1973 - Dark Side Of The Moon[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 9, 2010)

*dark* lady

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnYAkvCpom0]YouTube - Cher - Dark Lady[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 9, 2010)

Three times a lady

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdNmgNu86xA]YouTube - Lionel Richie - Three times a lady 2007 live[/ame]


----------



## Frank (Jul 9, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR4if4ble1A]YouTube - Styx - Lady[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 9, 2010)

Treat her like a Lady

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzwowI1Psy4]YouTube - Treat Her Like A Lady By Cornelius Bros & Sister Rose[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 9, 2010)

*lady* in red

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt2YIpZWBqA]YouTube - Chris DeBurgh - Lady In Red[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 9, 2010)

Rudolph the Red-nosed Reindeer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-H4y83Ymdc&feature=fvst]YouTube - Bing Crosby - Rudolph The Red-Nosed Reindeer[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 9, 2010)

Run, Rudolph Run

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB1n3XGViOM]YouTube - Merry Christmas " Run, Rudolph Run "[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 9, 2010)

I *run* to you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs38lKxmtI4]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - I Run To You[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 9, 2010)

Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPaGQEskSKM]YouTube - Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer by Dr. Elmo[/ame]

Immie


----------



## syrenn (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL^^^ love that song!


*over* my head

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFRkpvvop3I]YouTube - The Fray - Over My Head (Cable Car)[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo]YouTube - Evanescence - My Immortal[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 17, 2010)

All My Rowdy Friends

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4t6jZ65o4fI&feature=related]YouTube - Hank Williams Jr. - All My Rowdy Friends .[/ame]

Immie


----------



## syrenn (Jul 17, 2010)

The winner takes it *all*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuJl1T-trLw&feature=related]YouTube - ABBA-The Winner Takes It All Live 1980[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 19, 2010)

Jesus Take the Wheel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lydBPm2KRaU]YouTube - Carrie Underwood - Jesus, Take The Wheel[/ame]

Immie


----------



## boedicca (Jul 19, 2010)

Wheel in the Sky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGbVoDVWZsc]Wheel in the Sky[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jul 19, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7F2X3rSSCU]YouTube - Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds (The Beatles)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 19, 2010)

Sky is over

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY9kQcWLvEM]YouTube - Serj Tankian - Sky Is Over (OFFICIAL VIDEO)[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jul 19, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BxfpbyV-uc]YouTube - Ok Go - Get Over It[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 19, 2010)

Get ready

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qo0GdGgMFzM]YouTube - Rare Earth with Peter Rivera - Get Ready - Edited Version[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jul 19, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-L9E9f3BOTc]YouTube - Bad Company - Ready For Love[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jul 19, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehu3wy4WkHs]YouTube - Michael Franti & Spearhead - Say Hey (I Love You)[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVpv8-5XWOI]YouTube - Train - Hey, Soul Sister[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jul 19, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MLp7YNTznE]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 19, 2010)

*crazy* for you


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHutZXREZ0E[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 19, 2010)

Crazy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzq5X-p2C0Y]YouTube - Patsy Cline "Crazy"[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Jul 19, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrelPOP518g]YouTube - Queen - crazy little thing called love[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 19, 2010)

With a* little *help from my friends


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBDF04fQKtQ&feature=PlayList&p=70DADA28A4985A11&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=32]YouTube - The Beatles - With A Little Help From My Friends[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 19, 2010)

Okie from Muskogee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iYY2FQHFwE]YouTube - Merle Haggard -- Okie From Muskogee[/ame]

Immie


----------



## syrenn (Jul 19, 2010)

*from* this moment on

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-Lp2uC_1lg]YouTube - Shania Twain - From This Moment On[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Jul 19, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EUQ6YdJlW8]YouTube - The Beatles: With Love From Me To You[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 19, 2010)

call *me*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH3Q_CZy968]YouTube - Blondie-Call Me[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 19, 2010)

Last Call

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oCdAvyAsAo]YouTube - Lee Ann Womack - Last Call[/ame]

Immie


----------



## jillian (Jul 19, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RrA-R5VHQs]YouTube - Evanescence - Call Me When You're Sober[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 19, 2010)

bring *me* to life

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YxaaGgTQYM]YouTube - Evanescence - Bring Me To Life[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 19, 2010)

Drivin My Life Away

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PxyRam2fZE&feature=related[/ame]

Immie


----------



## syrenn (Jul 19, 2010)

take *my* breath away

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKyEo-P4zik]YouTube - Take My Breath Away... Berlin (Top Gun) [Lyrics][/ame]


----------



## jillian (Jul 19, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDeiovnCv1o[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 19, 2010)

*take* on me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EXxMlIExpo]YouTube - A-ha - Take On Me (Official Music video)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 20, 2010)

I Wanna Talk About Me 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxUuDPNbkJk]YouTube - Toby Keith - I Wanna Talk About Me[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 20, 2010)

Talk Talk- *Talk* Talk

[youtube]ZuTYOB53xE0[/youtube]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 20, 2010)

I dont want to *talk* about it


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RkWs6P2IwE]YouTube - Rod Stewart & Amy Belle- I Dont Want To Talk About It[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't it Make My Brown Eyes Blue.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0aT0GXW8jw]YouTube - Crystal Gayle - Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue[/ame]

Immie


----------



## boedicca (Jul 20, 2010)

Brown Eyed Women (and red grenadine)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhKv2DObCoc]Brown Eyed Women[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 20, 2010)

Man! I feel like a *woman*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJL4UGSbeFg]YouTube - Shania Twain - Man! I Feel Like A Woman[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 20, 2010)

my woman from tokyo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f4SvEpF0vY]YouTube - Woman From Tokyo, Deep Purple (Perihelion)[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 20, 2010)

Be *my* baby

OMG?? LMAO the go go boots in the background!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-0upHlWfQ4]YouTube - Ronettes - Be My baby[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey! I liked GoGo Boots, Hot Pants, and Mini skirts........


Tell Me Baby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm_tSqFbW0A]YouTube - Tell Me Baby-Red Hot Chili Peppers (lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Jul 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1YjGN88NkE]YouTube - Amy Grant - Baby, Baby[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 20, 2010)

*baby* come back


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn-enjcgV1o]YouTube - Player - Baby Come Back[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Jul 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0X0aqx3UHI]YouTube - Back to the Island / Leon Russell[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 20, 2010)

*island* in the stream

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCawuhk4Re4]YouTube - Carrie Underwood & Kenny Rogers - Islands in the Stream[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 20, 2010)

Islands in the stream

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKhV0N1dJ8E]YouTube - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers .....Islands In The Stream.[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 30, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C3zgYW_FAM]YouTube - Weezer - Island In The Sun[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 30, 2010)

Soak up the *sun*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIYiGA_rIls]YouTube - Sheryl Crow - Soak Up The Sun[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 30, 2010)

Black Hole *Sun*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Zka8vqp66w]YouTube - Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun (HD High Definition Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 30, 2010)

men in *black*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRF3slguhI]YouTube - Will Smith - Men In Black[Official Music Video][/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 30, 2010)

Back in *Black*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OxJwsKN8wk]YouTube - AC/DC - Back In Black - Iron Man 2 Sound Track[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 30, 2010)

Black Sheep

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpGnxKZcG8U]YouTube - John Anderson - Black Sheep[/ame]

Immie


----------

